# PA SPRING MUSHROOMS 2020 NON MOREL



## trahn008

A place to post your spring mushrooms no morels. Happy Hunting!


----------



## DanCB

Woodears drying. A couple of pieces in the firewood stack produce after a good rain.


----------



## trahn008

Witch Butter.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Glistening Inky Cap?


----------



## beagleboy

DanCB said:


> View attachment 28512
> Woodears drying. A couple of pieces in the firewood stack produce after a good rain.


Dan, how do you use them? I find them all over but have heard that they don't have any flavor, so I haven't harvested any.


----------



## DanCB

beagleboy said:


> Dan, how do you use them? I find them all over but have heard that they don't have any flavor, so I haven't harvested any.


I use them like they do in Asia. I dry them and then use them in soups. They take on some of the flavor of the stock but its more of a textural thing.


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks, I may have to try some.


----------



## steelernation

They have health benefits, too.

"In China, the doctors of traditional Chinese medicine use wood ear mushrooms for a long time due to its medicinal benefits including preventing heart disease. And the anticoagulants substances contained can be used as the blood thinners similar like aspirin."


----------



## MoonRabbit

I've been observing these and I'm very confident they are glistening inky/ mica caps. I read they are edible, but are very bland in taste. It's the texture people enjoy. Anyone here ever try them?


----------



## wildshroomer

Ok guys...just a couple non morel pics....




































Also think this looks like an albino mayapple?...the only one I've ever seen this color in with other mayapples


----------



## DanCB

Cinnibar-Red Polypore


----------



## MiLilWinmil

Went out yesterday and found a couple interesting things.

Black cup fungus








What appears to be very young hemlock reishi








This strange fellow was growing out of a distressed birch tree, was orange in the center, but was very crumbly brittle in texture. I'm not convinced it was chaga either but I'm not sure what else it would be. Thoughts?


----------



## trahn008

Yes MI that is Chaga.


----------



## wildshroomer

The pic in the middle I believe is the beginning stage of sulfur shelf (chickens)


----------



## MoonRabbit




----------



## beagleboy

I found some verpa conica, some pheasant back, and a lot of Gyromitra's this afternoon.


----------



## MoonRabbit

This was the first year I put dryad saddle in my basket. I was skeptical since many books claim it isn't all that delicious. But I really liked it, I think it would be really good in ramen.


----------



## Tool fan

Just wondering if someone can possibly identify I’m thinking pearl oysters but in new to anything not morels or pheasant back


----------



## beagleboy

Tool fan said:


> Just wondering if someone can possibly identify I’m thinking pearl oysters but in new to anything not morels or pheasant back
> View attachment 32486
> View attachment 32488
> View attachment 32490


Tool fan, they look like oysters. What kind of wood were they on, in the spring I find most of mine on dead poplar or elm.


----------



## Tool fan

beagleboy said:


> Tool fan, they look like oysters. What kind of wood were they on, in the spring I find most of mine on dead poplar or elm.


Hard to say in the pic there on the log upside down but decaying so idk not the best with trees


----------



## beagleboy

I was just wondering it doesn't really matter unless its a hemlock tree, which I don't think it is.


----------



## Tool fan

beagleboy said:


> I was just wondering it doesn't really matter unless its a hemlock tree, which I don't think it is.


Ty though for your help


----------



## Tool fan

Hey @beagleboy any ideas on these


----------



## beagleboy

Tool fan said:


> Hey @beagleboy any ideas on these
> View attachment 33200
> View attachment 33202
> View attachment 33204


No, I only know the ones I harvest and some of the common ones in my area. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Tool fan said:


> Hey @beagleboy any ideas on these
> View attachment 33200
> View attachment 33202
> View attachment 33204


ringless honey maybe?


----------



## steelernation

Look like Late Fall Oysters, but I'm not 100% and am up too early to grab a book. Definitely not Honeys. 4-6 months early for those, and they shouldn't be that meaty.


----------



## Tool fan

Ya I’m not sure was thinking golden oysters but I’m not good with anything not morel if I find or figure it out I’ll post it here ty all for trying


----------



## beagleboy

It's been a few years since I have had a good hemlock reishi year in my area but it looks like a good start this year so far.


----------



## Tool fan

@trahn008 any thoughts on these ty


Tool fan said:


> View attachment 33200
> View attachment 33202
> View attachment 33204


----------



## trahn008

Not sure, they could be mock oysters or golden oysters.


----------



## Tool fan

trahn008 said:


> Not sure, they could be mock oysters or golden oysters.


Doing a spore print so maybe this will help identify


----------



## beagleboy

I found another log of hemlock reishi today. I should have harvested some to fry up, but the last couple of years I barely found enough to make my wife's tincture for the year.


----------



## avisnofsky

I found these lovely Chicken Mushrooms growing on a dying Oak yesterday in Cumberland County. I had to get creative with my walking stick, knife, and some tape because they were about 12' up.


----------



## trahn008

Perfect chicken for eating!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Anyone know what these are growing along Appalachian trail head in mulch


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I found my very first reishi cant wait to try eating some. So excited, third day hunting for mushrooms finally found one. There were big beetles with two orange strupes eating most,







but this one only had a little bite taken out of it. Plenty left for me to try.


----------



## steelernation

jeffrey, as far as eating them, just the tender white edging, and keep in mind that it'll be bitter. These are 'medicine' mushrooms, so nothing delicious here, but they are the best thing for you that you'll probably ever find in the woods. You don't have to worry about the beetles, or even the minute grey silverfish-looking things that can eventually be on them. Blow all of that off in the woods, rinse them when you get home, and then cut the reishi into thin, finger-length slices to either freeze, dehydrate, or cook slowly for reishi tea (you can steep them for 6-12 months in brandy or vodka to make great medicine). There is a lot of good info for these online and in a number of books. Enjoy!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Stripes not strupes sirry


steelernation said:


> jeffrey, as far as eating them, just the tender white edging, and keep in mind that it'll be bitter. These are 'medicine' mushrooms, so nothing delicious here, but they are the best thing for you that you'll probably ever find in the woods. You don't have to worry about the beetles, or even the minute grey silverfish-looking things that can eventually be on them. Blow all of that off in the woods, rinse them when you get home, and then cut the reishi into thin, finger-length slices to either freeze, dehydrate, or cook slowly for reishi tea (you can steep them for 6-12 months in brandy or vodka to make great medicine). There is a lot of good info for these online and in a number of books. Enjoy!


Thanks for the tips im frying up the white part for breakfast right now. And i got the rest dehydrating.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I loved eating the reishi white parts with olive oil salt and pepper. Can't wait to find some more. This website and the helpful people here are amazing. Thank you all. A little bit of bugs don't bother me. I eat all kinds of imperfect food from my garden just cut out the bad spot. The Asians say reishi will let you live long healthy life.  Wow! Sorry, my spelling is way off.


----------



## beagleboy

steelernation said:


> jeffrey, as far as eating them, just the tender white edging, and keep in mind that it'll be bitter. These are 'medicine' mushrooms, so nothing delicious here, but they are the best thing for you that you'll probably ever find in the woods. You don't have to worry about the beetles, or even the minute grey silverfish-looking things that can eventually be on them. Blow all of that off in the woods, rinse them when you get home, and then cut the reishi into thin, finger-length slices to either freeze, dehydrate, or cook slowly for reishi tea (you can steep them for 6-12 months in brandy or vodka to make great medicine). There is a lot of good info for these online and in a number of books. Enjoy!


steeler, I have eaten the white part of reishi for many years and like it better than some other mushrooms. To me it doesn't have a bitter taste like the tea and tincture does. I don't know if you get any medicinal benefit by eating it since you have to extract some of the medicinal benefits by hot water and some by alcohol. Also the white part is the very young part, so it might not have the medicinal properties yet.


----------



## beagleboy

Jeffrey1findum said:


> I loved eating the reishi white parts with olive oil salt and pepper. Can't wait to find some more. This website and the helpful people here are amazing. Thank you all. A little bit of bugs don't bother me. I eat all kinds of imperfect food from my garden just cut out the bad spot. The Asians say reishi will let you live long healthy life.  Wow! Sorry, my spelling is way off.


Jeff, those orange and black beetles (coffin beetles I think) are always on the reishi, I believe they help spread the spores. As far as harvesting the reishi for medicinal use, most of the information i could find, was to let it grow until there was only a very thin line of white or no white at all on it so it was fully mature. The tincture that we make for my wife has done wonders for her breathing problems. P.S. If you let the mushroom on the tree and just trim some of the white it will continue to grow.


----------



## beagleboy

I am sorry for the misinformation I quoted above , those orange and black beetles are not coffin beetles, they are Pleasing Fungus beetles.


----------



## theshadows

There are a bunch of these growing in our yard. Anyone know what they are? Popped up today after the heavy rain last night.


----------



## trahn008

theshadows said:


> There are a bunch of these growing in our yard. Anyone know what they are? Popped up today after the heavy rain last night.


 LBM


----------



## trahn008

Was out and about today on the quad, had the feeling of trumpets and chants weather. Glad to see the weather will cool down some, I have some work to do and not ready for the next mushroom madness season. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

trahn008 said:


> Was out and about today on the quad, had the feeling of trumpets and chants weather. Glad to see the weather will cool down some, I have some work to do and not ready for the next mushroom madness season. Happy Hunting!


Thanks for the tips beagleboy. The log i found the one on had a bunch more i just didn't go for it because of the pleasing fungus beetles but it looked like they were just eating the white parts also, and pretty pleased. Lol. I'll have to go back and check to see if they turned color and matured it's been a few days. I just had to try a little bit "yum" not bitter at all to me either. Some websites said same health properties young or mature but most said to wait. I'm always amazed at the conflicting advice and lack of consistent science with wild mushrooms I guess a lot of doctors, scientist, and scholars are always learning more and more. Cant wait to find some chants and hopefully trumpets.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Jeffrey1findum said:


> Thanks for the tips beagleboy. The log i found the one on had a bunch more i just didn't go for it because of the pleasing fungus beetles but it looked like they were just eating the white parts also, and pretty pleased. Lol. I'll have to go back and check to see if they turned color and matured it's been a few days. I just had to try a little bit "yum" not bitter at all to me either. Some websites said same health properties young or mature but most said to wait. I'm always amazed at the conflicting advice and lack of consistent science with wild mushrooms I guess a lot of doctors, scientist, and scholars are always learning more and more. Cant wait to find some chants and hopefully trumpets.


I will make sure *Not* to harvest the whole reishi before they are full grown any more just a little of the white parts. Thanks again for making me a smarter and more sustainable hunter. You all are great stewards of the environment and i really look up to y'all.


----------



## beagleboy

The last 2 years they were scarce in my area, but his year looks good so far. Most years I harvest them at the end of June.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found some chicken of the woods but i couldn't identify the stump it was too rotten. Would it be ok to eat if it was a conifer? The smaller one was a thicker.


----------



## beagleboy

Jeff, There are 3 types of chicken of the woods in Pa. Laetiporus cncinnatus, sulphureus, and huroniesis. The huroniesis is most often found on conifers and has the most issues. For me it isn't worth taking a chance if i am not 100% sure. Everyone has to make their own choice but the old saying " if in doubt throw it out" is a good rule to *live* by. I don't use any chicken that i find on conifer trees or can't tell what wood they are on. Too many mushrooms still out there to find.


----------



## steelernation

That said, I don't remember if I've ever found chicken on conifers in Pennsylvania or West Virginia. Oak, maple, cherry, sure. Not saying it doesn't happen, but if you look at surrounding trees, you should get a good idea of what you possibilities are.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

There were pines and hardwoods around so i guess i wont eat them. Maybe i'll take them back tomorrow and find some dead hardwoods to set them on and cross my fingers for next year. I actually found some reishi still to young and three white oysters all within 50 yards of each other by a mountain creek in Cumberland county. Any good ways to identify well rotten stumps? Smell maybe?


----------



## steelernation

No, not smell 

I've never really thought about it.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Oysters or angel wings


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

forgot to mention harvested from a tulip poplar tree


----------



## trahn008

oysters


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Thanks i thought so but wanted to get a second opinion.


----------



## DanCB

Hit the AT for a difficult five miles today and all I got was a lousy picture of rotting chickens








And a Timber Rattler


----------



## beagleboy

Took my grandsons fishing today and found a couple of pounds of oysters. They were a little buggy but after i cleaned them up i still had over a half pound.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

beagleboy said:


> Took my grandsons fishing today and found a couple of pounds of oysters. They were a little buggy but after i cleaned them up i still had over a half pound.
> View attachment 35354


Nice haul. Fishing with the grandkids and oysters what a great day. Makes me
wanna go check my spot. Only found three so far there's gotta be more coming.


----------



## Beatnik88

I really hope this pattern of storms continues through the summer. The dry spell through July and August left me really disappointed during chants and trumpet season last year. Fingers crossed for a bumper crop year.


----------



## SkyFreek60

These just popped up... thinking oysters but would appreciate some confirmation!


----------



## SkyFreek60

SkyFreek60 said:


> These just popped up... thinking oysters but would appreciate some confirmation!


Adding pics and growing on a maple fyi


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

SkyFreek60 said:


> Adding pics and growing on a maple fyi
> View attachment 35360
> View attachment 35362


Looks like oysters to me. But get more opinions i just found my first ones recently


----------



## SkyFreek60

Got a very slightly off-white spore print.... consistent with an oyster. I havent found in any of my resources anything that is very easily confused with it, from our area, that is not edible. Certainly dont mind reassurance. Thanks guys & gals!


----------



## jg010682

Look up angel wings i would think you have them in your area they look similar but are smaller and usual dont grow in clusters


----------



## SkyFreek60

jg010682 said:


> Look up angel wings i would think you have them in your area they look similar but are smaller and usual dont grow in clusters


Appreciate that. So from what I've read angel wings typically grow on more decomposed wood of hemlock or pine. These were growing on a living maple tree (that's probably on its last legs). Supposedly the angel wings are a bit more delicate and thin. These are pretty sturdy as I was able to rinse and scrape tops without damaging. It seems the angel wings are a bit more stark-white on top and these have some slight tan color. From what I read angel wings are also edible in small amounts ( especially if you are not in japan). 

Just trying to outline what I see. Wish there was someone nearby (beaver county) to just quadruple check but I believe it's pretty positive. Open to thrid/fourth/fifth opinions


----------



## beagleboy

SkyFreek60 said:


> Appreciate that. So from what I've read angel wings typically grow on more decomposed wood of hemlock or pine. These were growing on a living maple tree (that's probably on its last legs). Supposedly the angel wings are a bit more delicate and thin. These are pretty sturdy as I was able to rinse and scrape tops without damaging. It seems the angel wings are a bit more stark-white on top and these have some slight tan color. From what I read angel wings are also edible in small amounts ( especially if you are not in japan).
> 
> Just trying to outline what I see. Wish there was someone nearby (beaver county) to just quadruple check but I believe it's pretty positive. Open to thrid/fourth/fifth opinions


It looks like you did your research which is good. I would say that they are oysters with the information you have given. I believe you are right on angel wings, they are only found on conifer type trees. If you still want more verification Wild Mushroom Hunting.com has an id thread.


----------



## avisnofsky

Any ideas what these could be? They were found growing out of a manhole cover. They also had "furry" caps. I've never seen such a mushroom before.
View attachment 35370


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found some chicken finally that looks good and came from non conifer. Also found some crown coral i believe. Have to do more research on that one.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found a nice amount of oysters today hopefully I can use some to get some spawn started and also a little bit more chicken. Back woods surf and turf tonight. I noticed the land I've been hunting had been burned by DCNR. Found on half burnt logs.
View attachment 35390


----------



## beagleboy

Harvested this hemlock reishi today, sliced and put in the dehydrator.


----------



## Beatnik88

Jeffrey1findum said:


> View attachment 35392
> Found a nice amount of oysters today hopefully I can use some to get some spawn started and also a little bit more chicken. Back woods surf and turf tonight. I noticed the land I've been hunting had been burned by DCNR. Found on half burnt logs.
> View attachment 35390


You sure those are oysters? Those have a developed stipe and I don't see decurrent gills at all, unless I just can't see at this angle.


----------



## Ryan gebo

avisnofsky said:


> Any ideas what these could be? They were found growing out of a manhole cover. They also had "furry" caps. I've never seen such a mushroom before.
> View attachment 35370
> View attachment 35372
> View attachment 35374
> View attachment 35376


I’m interested to know too I have some growing out of sawdust in my garage


----------



## beagleboy

I took a hike into an area that I found chicken of the woods in late June through July the last 2 years. Should have checked it last week what I found was old. I guess this is an early year. Maybe i better check my spots for chanterelles.


----------



## jdaniels313

SkyFreek60 said:


> These just popped up... thinking oysters but would appreciate some confirmation!


I've been hunting Oysters for twenty years and my '2 cents' is they ARE Oysters.(Pleurotus ostreatus). Here in CA they come out in various colors of beige/tan/grey to almost dark brown, usually depending on the amount of sun they are exposed to during the course of the day. (Dark brown getting the most sun and the off white, beige, grey getting significantly less sun) One of my ways to be sure is the smell they have. It's always the same. Once you verify an Oyster and get that smell in your nose, it'll help in the future! I wouldn't make a guarantee based on a picture but I'd bet money you found Oysters. FYI.....Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## jdaniels313

avisnofsky said:


> Any ideas what these could be? They were found growing out of a manhole cover. They also had "furry" caps. I've never seen such a mushroom before.
> View attachment 35370
> View attachment 35372
> View attachment 35374
> View attachment 35376


I've never seen those kind either, but that is one cool photo you took! I'll be checking archives to see if I see any similar; if I do I'll get back to you. Awesome photo though! Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## jdaniels313

beagleboy said:


> Harvested this hemlock reishi today, sliced and put in the dehydrator.
> View attachment 35422


That's a good score! Do you make Reishi tea?......(cool photo too!)


----------



## beagleboy

jdaniels313 said:


> That's a good score! Do you make Reishi tea?......(cool photo too!)


I have used the tea but we make tincture. My wife has lung problems and the tincture has really helped her.


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> I have used the tea but we make tincture. My wife has lung problems and the tincture has really helped her.


Would appreciate knowing that process. Found my first few Reishi last year, and they are dehydrated and in a paper bag. Is there a thread on here that has that info?


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Beatnik88 said:


> You sure those are oysters? Those have a developed stipe and I don't see decurrent gills at all, unless I just can't see at this angle.


They did have gills coming down the stem my phone is a cheapo. Pretty sure they were oysters i researched them for a long time before i decided to eat. Not all the ones i picked had a stem just some of them.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> Would appreciate knowing that process. Found my first few Reishi last year, and they are dehydrated and in a paper bag. Is there a thread on here that has that info?


There are a lot of different methods to making tincture on the internet. The method that we use is to take a quart canning jar and fill it half full of dried reishi pieces about 1/2 inch cubed, then take 100 proof vodka ( any liquor that is at least 50% alcohol will work) and fill the jar up. Store in a dark cool place for 2 months, shake it at least 1 time each day. Then strain all the liquid out and press the reishi with a potato ricer. Measure the liquid and set aside. Take the reishi and distilled or filtered water and simmer for at least 4 hours until you have about the same amount of tea that you have alcohol. You need it tincture to be 50/50 (it has to be at least 25% alcohol) or it will not keep. Then pour alcohol into the tea if you do it the other way in doesn't mix very well. Then store in a bottle that is UV proof and an area that is not in direct sunlight. My wife takes a teaspoon each day and it has really helped her.


----------



## shroomsearcher

A little while back I bought a bottle of 151 proof Everclear when I thought I might have to make homemade hand sanitizer. It occurred to me that I might be able to use that.


----------



## beagleboy

shroomsearcher said:


> A little while back I bought a bottle of 151 proof Everclear when I thought I might have to make homemade hand sanitizer. It occurred to me that I might be able to use that.


I know some that use 151 rum, the taste of the reishi is a little bitter but you get accustomed to it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I just looked at the bottle again, and at the top of the label it says, "Extract, Infuse, Fortify". So, apparently, those seem to be the reasons they make the stuff.


----------



## steelernation

shroomsearcher, absolutely! That is the best stuff for a number of liqueurs, including limoncello! We use brandy with reishi and honey. It makes it alright. I prefer the straight-up tea, but other things work, too. Enjoy the health benefits!


----------



## Ryan gebo

I’m not really a mushroom hunter for money but does anyone know someone looking to buy reishi or Chaga, I will likely find more than my family needs.


----------



## steelernation

Just to let you know, those reishi are way too young to have much health benefit. They don't really hit their prime until the white edge is gone and when they are sporing out. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan gebo

Yes I knew that, I harvested these because they are tender enough to eat. 


steelernation said:


> Just to let you know, those reishi are way too young to have much health benefit. They don't really hit their prime until the white edge is gone and when they are sporing out. Good luck!


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Any ideas on these ? Just found them in the back yard up at Cherry Springs


----------



## Ryan gebo

Arne G Refvik III said:


> Any ideas on these ? Just found them in the back yard up at Cherry Springs


Look like oysters to me


----------



## Arne G Refvik III

Ryan gebo said:


> Look like oysters to me


That's what I was thinking but I'm pretty green so nervous about trying them out


----------



## Ryan gebo

Really the only lookalike is angel wings but they are more of a fall mushroom and generally growing on conifers. Also the angel wing is sessile (without a stalk) your picture shows a stalk for sure, that is decurrent. Should be good to go, wait for another person to confirm, great pics! I added a pic of some dried up oysters on a dead maple. It is really dry where I am don’t think it’s rained in the last two weeks.


----------



## rationalcog

avisnofsky said:


> Any ideas what these could be? They were found growing out of a manhole cover. They also had "furry" caps. I've never seen such a mushroom before.
> View attachment 35370
> View attachment 35372
> View attachment 35374
> View attachment 35376


Ha! That’s a cool pic and find. Wonder how that was built and what substrate they’re growing off of there exactly. I don’t know if there’s different species in PA that I might be missing, but those look like _Panus neostrigosus “_hairy panus” to me.


----------



## avisnofsky

rationalcog said:


> Ha! That’s a cool pic and find. Wonder how that was built and what substrate they’re growing off of there exactly. I don’t know if there’s different species in PA that I might be missing, but those look like _Panus neostrigosus “_hairy panus” to me.


I believe that there was some sort of organic debris in the cracks of the sewer cover. Thank you for the information!


----------



## avisnofsky

Found a couple of these today. Agaricus campestris? Sorry if pics aren't great. I didn't actually bring any home to do a spore print, but the gills were pink and not attached. Smelled just like campestris too. (Not planning on eating, just curious about the communities thoughts.)















EDIT: I just noticed that the picture featuring the gills looks nearly pure white. They were pink, but they just didn't show up.


----------



## Old Elm

Ryan gebo said:


> View attachment 35496
> I’m not really a mushroom hunter for money but does anyone know someone looking to buy reishi or Chaga, I will likely find more than my family needs.


Why not just pick what you need then & leave the rest?? Sustainable forage is what we like to do.


----------



## avisnofsky

I found a couple more today that had begun to drop their spores. Spores were brown, and I noticed some slight yellow staining when I broke the stripe off. 99% sure on these being Campestris.


----------



## avisnofsky

The whole haul from today.


----------



## avisnofsky

Upon closer inspection I have concluded that these are actually Agaricus xanthodermus. They have been disposed of.


----------



## shroomsearcher

avisnofsky said:


> Upon closer inspection I have concluded that these are actually Agaricus xanthodermus. They have been disposed of.


Good for you. I have found both _Agaricus campestris _and _A. arvensis,_ and neither of them looked like your first pics!


----------

